# 98 frontier knock sensor



## panochote (Oct 6, 2007)

I have searched with no luck. Can someone help me with the knock sensor location on a 98 frontier 2.4 liter engine please. This is my daughters car and she is away in college. This is the second time in a year that the check engine light comes on. I will be visiting her next weekend and I want to replace it while I am there. I appreaciate your help. Maybe a picture or diagram may help?

Thank you


----------



## panochote (Oct 6, 2007)

Well thanks anyway


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

you got an email address
I got a diagram that shows the location, not a good diagram but better than nothing

My98Front


----------



## panochote (Oct 6, 2007)

I sent you a PM with my addy.


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

*clutch 5 speed*

Hey, any of you guys replaced the clutch on your 98's?
im getting mine back tomorrow $600. i believe is a good price for replacement as they want a lot more at the dealer ($1200).anyhing i need to look out for.
98 xe 111012 4x4


----------



## panochote (Oct 6, 2007)

Banana, I have not replaced my transmission so I can't help you there buddy


----------

